# Solid and stranded



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Is there a trick to getting solid and stranded wire to stay together in a wirenut? A special way to twist them maybe???


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

DMILL said:


> Is there a trick to getting solid and stranded wire to stay together in a wirenut? A special way to twist them maybe???


...not much of a trick, but stop buying cheap wirenuts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

DMILL said:


> Is there a trick to getting solid and stranded wire to stay together in a wirenut? A special way to twist them maybe???


If it is a single solid and a single stranded, don't pre-twist them at all. Follow the instructions which tell you to lead the stranded a little past the solid and then screw on the wire nut.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

I lead the stranded wire a little bit, another way I was taught in trade school was to fold the solid wire over the stranded wire this works very well.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Follow the instructions which tell you to lead the stranded a little past the solid and then screw on the wire nut.


Yup. Those instructions also say a red is good for 5 #12's max. Also, did you know those things are called 'wire nuts' not 'insulation nuts'? Capping of a single conductor requires you strip the insulation first. My guys don't read instructions. :no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

As everyone stated always lead the wire into the wirenut with the stranded wire just a bit ahead of the solid.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd lead with the stranded wire.:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I'd lead with the stranded wire.:whistling2:


 

Put a strong grip on the opposite hand of the wirenut. In other words, don't let the stranded wire "push back" or "slide back". Once you position them, don't let either move, and twist the wirenut. If you don't let them move, the wirenut has no choice but to bite them both.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Use only solid wire, and while your at it , steel bx or mc like the good ole days.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Put a strong grip on the opposite hand of the wirenut. In other words, don't let the stranded wire "push back" or "slide back". Once you position them, don't let either move, and twist the wirenut. If you don't let them move, the wirenut has no choice but to bite them both.


Really, I should hold the wires tight as I twist on the wirenut? I'll have to give that a try next time I do it. Thanks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

DMILL said:


> Is there a trick to getting solid and stranded wire to stay together in a wirenut? A special way to twist them maybe???


No...


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, the trick is stop buying stranded wire. I hate that stuff


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Really, I should hold the wires tight as I twist on the wirenut? I'll have to give that a try next time I do it. Thanks.


 

Well smartass, he didn't do that, so somebody's gotta tell him. And besides, I'm not the one who started a thread this simple. So just STFU


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Put a strong grip on the opposite hand of the wirenut. In other words, don't let the stranded wire "push back" or "slide back". Once you position them, don't let either move, and twist the wirenut. If you don't let them move, the wirenut has no choice but to bite them both.


Thanks!


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oklahoma sparky said:


> Yes, the trick is stop buying stranded wire. I hate that stuff


 Till ya gotta pull it in conduit.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well smartass, he didn't do that, so somebody's gotta tell him. And besides, I'm not the one who started a thread this simple. So just STFU


 Well D1ck L1cker, I answered like everyone else. So you can STFU you keyboard commando h0m0.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

This site is going down hill. All that's on here lately are retards spouting off useless information. We're all electricians here guys. It's a simple question really, already answered great by a couple of posters. Why all the negativity lately?


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I know you answer the mans question and you get jerkoffs like mcclary that want to start trouble, what a loser.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you don't let them move, the wirenut has no choice but to bite them both.


Force them to submit. I like your style. :laughing:


----------

